# HELP quick!



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I just went out to feed my goats...and one of my dairy does...has been bit by a snake... on her hip...in like 2-3 spots.. I'm not sure what kind of snake...probly black snake....or copper head. its a little swollen...she is walking on it okay..but she has 2-3 bite spots... What do I do?????????


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

call a vet!

I don't know for sure but ht sonly solution I can think is a antivennom.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, call vet!
You can also read this section of Pat Coleby's Natural Goat Care. Scroll about halfway down to "Snakebite." ray: 
http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/goattop10.htm


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree call a vet.

If it was a black snake, she should be fine as they aren't venomous, but a copper head would definitley need immediate attention.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Time is critical so hopefully you're already on your way. A light pressure bandage (which won't really work for a bite on the hip) and keeping her calm until you get to the vet. Vets around here don't stock antivenin because it's rarely used, is expensive and has a short shelf life but they can get it from the human hospital if you're prepared to pay for it so it's a good idea to call ahead and let them know you're coming in with a snake bite. Our clinic will send a tech to the hospital to get the antivenin before you get there IF you give a credit card number. Sure hope it wasn't poisonous. Good luck!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

The main problem here is too my understanding anti venoms are each geared toward what type of bite and if you don't know breed of snake may not work. Although by now copperhead she would be showing some signs,, whereas.a blacksnake she should be ok


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

The vet around here don't know NOTHING bout goats...  I'm thinking it was just a black snake..she is eating fine..and drinking and walking eating hay and grain..We put some Alo Vera on it..and that seems to be helping..She is pregnant...so i'm hoping she don't lose the baby... :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you see the snake actuallly bite her or is this a guess? If it was venomous...you would already be seeing signs...actually she may have been dead by now. A snake bite sounds very unusual.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I did not see it..I came out this morning to feed..and say 2 holes..next to eachother... i've seen snake bites before..and it looks like it got her 3 times...on her hip.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Vet is definitely the first and best option especially if it was a poisonous snake. How long has it been since the bite? We only have copperheads around our farm but know that one of our neighbors lost a dog before we moved here to copperhead bites. 

Was your aloe vera fresh leaves? We use fresh leaves to help healing and detox. 

If you think it was a non-poisonous snake here are a few things you can do:

Ice water to bite site

Vitamin C & B12 can be used to detox and promote healing to muscles and tissues.

I always clean any wound with Betadine, it comes as a solution or scrub at most any farm store and can even be found at k-marts, wal-marts, RX stores etc. If it is pretty bad you can clean twice a day and then apply the aloe vera. 

I hope it was non-poisonous and I hope she heals up with flying colors!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes it was fresh aloe vera leaves..we grow it! we got B12..is it safe to give to her with being pregnant?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Three snake bites in the same area on an animal is pretty rare. After the first bite, the goat would have moved and if the snake bit her...in the same spot, it would be pretty unusual unless she didn't feel it or the snake didn't let go and kept chomping down making different bites.

But who knows. How is she acting? Any changes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Vitamin C powder/vitamin C injectable
> {any poison etc snake/spider bite,
> tip 1 mill powder to 1 mill hot water dissolve completely to use as injectable,


 I seen this told by gumtree and Keren from Australia they have alot of snakes there.... here is a link to one of them..

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=11522&p=155213&hilit=spider+bite#p155213


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If this was a poisonous snake.. the goat will go down quickly....It seems to have been quite a while ...since this happened... if the goat is still on her feet... the odds are good ... :hug:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I just went out and she was walking around...


----------

